# Parallel Track Around Turns in O Gauge



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

I want to have two parallel tracks going around one end of my table using =>O31. I want to keep the tracks parallel as much as possible around the bend (about a 4' distance). Does anyone have any examples they can show of two lines parallel to each other going around one end of a table or any pointers on lessons they learned doing it?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Fire up a track layout package like AnyRail or SCARM and tinker around. Obviously, the outside track will have to have additional sections to maintain spacing.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

O31 curves with an 042 curves gives a 4.5 inch space. That's why they make them or is there something else to the question?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's why my helix is designed with O31 and 42" curves for the outside track.


----------

